# Does Mercury Chloride make gold clean?



## neonstar (Sep 13, 2013)

I refined 10K white gold including palladium and obtained little shady gold. 
(I always get bad color gold when it had palladium before the refinement.)
It looked like a thin and little dark layer on a gold button.
When I showed that gold to a colleague who was a very skilled goldsmith, he told me that mercury chloride could make the button clean.
He melted the gold in a crusible agian, and then put some mercury chloride on melted gold directly.
White smoke occurred and he told me the smoke is very toxic.
After the job, the gold looks a bit better.
So, what I wonder is how mercury chloride can purify the gold. And is there anyone who uses the same method to clean the gold?


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 13, 2013)

In Germany this would only be allowed to do in a closed system. As far as I think to know, mercury salt solutions form amalgam with gold. I believe, your gold is now contaminated with mercury. I wonder what the experts will say to this and will follow this thread with interest. Though this method sounds quite absurd to me.

If you want clean shiny gold, better learn to refine it properly by reading Hoke and Harold's post about getting pure gold shining.

Btw. Never let Hg come out to the environment!!! It will not only come expensive to you, it will also return to you in the food on your plate next time you eat fish. I guess you eat a lot of fish in Korea, right?


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 13, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> Btw. Never let Hg come out to the environment!!! It will not only come expensive to you, it will also return to you in the food on your plate next time you eat fish. I guess you eat a lot of fish in Korea, right?



Strange? Since millions of people have mercury in their mouth and slowly turns into gas while it decays.

(In dentistry, amalgam is an alloy of mercury with various metals used for dental fillings. It commonly consists of mercury (50%), silver (~22-32% ), tin (~14%), copper (~8%), and other trace metals)


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 13, 2013)

> Strange? Since millions of people have mercury in their mouth and slowly turns into gas while it decays.
> 
> (In dentistry, amalgam is an alloy of mercury with various metals used for dental fillings. It commonly consists of mercury (50%), silver (~22-32% ), tin (~14%), copper (~8%), and other trace metals)



I said already for 25 years ago amalgam in the mouth can't be a good idea. Now, at least in my country, amalgam is contraindicated for children, I was told by a friend who is a dentist. 



> millions of people have mercury in their mouth



And people who get Altzheimer or Parkinson become younger and younger. But okay, also vaccines, broken eco light bulbs and food are sources of mercury.

BUT...
wikipedia ger:

```
Bei Schwangeren geht das Gift über die Nabelvene auf den Fötus über. In Minamata kamen viele Säuglinge mit Behinderungen auf die Welt, nachdem ihre Mütter mit Methylquecksilber belasteten Fisch verzehrt hatten.[12] Der Konsum von Seefisch erhöht die Quecksilberbelastung des Fötus.[13][14] Die Auswirkungen geringer Exposition durch Fischkonsum sind unklar.[15] Auch niedrige Dosen Quecksilber gelangen langfristig in den Fötus, wenn die Mutter Amalgamfüllungen trägt. Die Menge des Quecksilbers in Nabelschnurblut und Kindergehirnen korreliert mit der Anzahl der Amalgamfüllungen der Mütter.[16][17] Bereits bei einer Quecksilberkonzentration von 7µg/g tritt im fötalen Gehirn eine reaktive Astrogliose auf Zellebene ein[18], wobei es jedoch keine genaueren Untersuchungen zur Wirkung dieser Exposition in vivo gibt.
```

Shortly it says, the amount of mercury in the umbilical cord and the babies' brain correlates with the amount of amalgame in the mouth of their mothers.


...so...yeah...strange!


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes that's completely correct, I agree with you, just strengthening the argument; I'm glad their are people like you who really know and "believe" what is going on. This is simply not normal and natural.
You really have to be a madman or and insane person to make amalgam dental work with mercury; Or use Aluminium and mercury in vaccines to "increase" the potency of the vaccine itself.

Here's a look at amalgam dental work;

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ylnQ-T7oiA[/youtube]

I know this is off topic but I consider the safety of the human being the highest priority regardless of the topic.


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 13, 2013)

Amazing video!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## freechemist (Sep 13, 2013)

> As far as I think to know, mercury salt solutions form amalgam with gold.


It is metallic mercury, which forms an amalgam with gold. Metallic gold, being more precious than Mercury, does not reduce mercury-salts to the metal.


----------



## Geo (Sep 13, 2013)

mercury has no place in modern refining techniques.


----------



## solar_plasma (Sep 13, 2013)

```
It is metallic mercury, which forms an amalgam with gold. Metallic gold, being more precious than Mercury, does not reduce mercury-salts to the metal.
```

yesss, it was copper which is getting silver coloured in Hg salt solutions, if I now remember right...if not I surely ate too much Hg in my food, got too many vaccines and had amalgam in my teeth as a child ...Hg has to cement first, which will not occur on gold. ...stupid me


but what then? Did the chloride take the basemetals and Hg vaporized?



> mercury has no place in modern refining techniques.



totally agree


----------



## rickbb (Sep 13, 2013)

Mercury is no longer used by most dentists and in many places banned from being used that way. My dentist currently uses a epoxy/ceramic mixture that is hardened with UV. A side benefit is it is white not silver colored.


----------



## butcher (Sep 13, 2013)

Hoke's book discusses melting gold with mercury chloride to volatilize some of the impurities and somewhat improve the gold in the melt, but with only a very slight improvement...

Yes the gases will be very toxic, not easily captured safely where they would do no harm to others or the environment.

The benefits would be very minor, and the dangers are enormous.

Basically I say this would be a very bad idea or method to try and get very limited benefit.

Putting many others in danger with mercury fumes.

Mercury fumes from a volcano or forest fires are said to travel around the world twice, how many people are breathing these fumes before they settle? why add to this problem.

Refine the gold properly, or if you just wish to improve the gold a little bit in a melt there are much safer methods or fluxes.


----------



## neonstar (Sep 14, 2013)

butcher said:


> Hoke's book discusses melting gold with mercury chloride to volatilize some of the impurities and somewhat improve the gold in the melt, but with only a very slight improvement...
> 
> Yes the gases will be very toxic, not easily captured safely where they would do no harm to others or the environment.
> 
> ...





I totally agree with you.
Yesterday, I banned the use of mercury chloride in the factory after some research about the material for myself.
As you know, many people are still using old ways in jewelry industry without any doubts because they have done for a long time.
I am relatively a new member in the factory and didn't even know others used such a chem.

And thank you all.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 14, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> but what then? Did the chloride take the basemetals and Hg vaporized?


It would help for you to keep in mind, molten metals are solvents of other metals. Mercury is nothing more than a metal that is molten at what we consider ambient temperature. 

You can safely assume that the mercury in amalgam dissolves the other constituents, and then they "freeze", for lack of a better description, after they have been dissolved by the free mercury. The ratio of mercury to the other metals, in order for the amalgam to set, is critical. 

The resulting amalgam is relatively stable. I have mercury fillings in my mouth that are no less than 50 years old. I won't discuss the negative aspects of the use of mercury for dental work, but I will comment that it is evident that none of the man made substitutes are the equal of silver amalgam. 

There are many dentists who still use mercury, and often resist the use of substitutes for filling larger cavities, especially where they are not seen easily. In fact, about three years ago I had a rear tooth filled. The dentist didn't even consider the use of a substitute, even without me asking for amalgam. 

No, he wasn't an "old school" dentist. He was, in fact, relatively young. He simply understands that amalgam is superior to substitutes. 

I am neither endorsing, nor condemning the use of silver amalgam in dental work. Just stating what I know to be true. 

Harold


----------

